# New LED TV under £600-00



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok guys,

Need some thoughts please :speechles

My CRT Sony is on its way out and I'm looking for a replacement TV saw this one and seems to tick all the boxes http://www.johnlewis.com/231633050/Product.aspx










Any one got any thoughts on this or recommend an alternative?

Cheers

Simon :wave:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Samsung seem to have cornered the market and rightly so, trouble is they have so many models...all good though and from John Lewis a double bonus.

I bought one last year for the spare room, hardly watched it...that was until the Euros and have to say as far as watching footie its more pleasurable than my Pioneer plasma


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll second the Samsung/John Lewis choice. Did it about 8 months ago now, great TV with the added bonus of a 5 year warranty with JL


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

How about http://www.rgbdirect.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?SKUNumber=112596&Model=TOSHIBA-46SL863B

Free blu ray player and 5 year guarantee and you save a £100 too :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

and as an alternative - Samsung UE40EH5000 40-inch Widescreen Full HD 1080p LED TV with Freeview HD (New for 2012): Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

Absolute bargain! :thumb:

and Samsung UE40EH5300 Full HD 1080p Smart LED TV with Wi-Fi Ready (New for 2012): Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

:thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Morning Guys,

Well just some requirements to aid the advice process....:lol:


Got John Lewis vouchers - so preferred vendor
Wireless tech - smart tv preferred
Min 37" visible screen - existing is 34"
Prefer Freesat/Freeview built in
Usable on board sound preferred

Think to John Lewis choice is going to be tough to beat :thumb:


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

This get's the best buy from whathifi at the 'under £600' bracket and I know you can now get it for c.£480 in richersounds.

Think it's the one I'm going to go for...

http://www.whathifi.com/review/samsung-ue40d5520


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

I have a Samsung, and I can safely say its better than the rest in its price bracket.
but you will need to alter the factory settings , as they are pants.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Your choice will be all the easier if you want built in Freesat, the options are greatly reduced, I looked into this option last year and then it was only Panasonics that catered for built in Freesat. I wanted a Samsung so bought a seperate Freesat box.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

S63 said:


> Your choice will be all the easier if you want built in Freesat, the options are greatly reduced, I looked into this option last year and then it was only Panasonics that catered for built in Freesat. I wanted a Samsung so bought a seperate Freesat box.


The Samsung has Freesat :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Just ordered the SKY HD upgrade in preparation, looked at the 40" version of the above Samsung btbh happy with the 37" at the price, will need to look at a Blueray Player and maybe a sound bar, plus a new stand....oh dear it's adding up! At least the 5 year warrenty will mean I won't be shelling out again too soon!!!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

S63 said:


> ... I looked into this option last year and then it was only Panasonics that catered for built in Freesat. I wanted a Samsung so bought a seperate Freesat box.


WTF?! Why? lol


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

You won't get usable sound out of a modern LED.

Don't discount LG's latest models although the linked Samsung looks a great buy! If you need a bracket or stand send me a message


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Xploit said:


> You won't get usable sound out of a modern LED.


There's a few Sony's with an LED backlight that have 'usable' sound at the expense of the casework being bigger.

I don't understand the trend for such thin TV's though (especially when everything else on the TV stand is still 300mm deep!) when other things have to suffer such as backlight uniformity and sound. I've still not seen an edgelit TV that rivals a backlit equivalent.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Style - thats why. So people can hang them on the wall and them we flush with it.

Personally I would rather a 2" thick set that was awesome than a 10mm thick unit that was not as good but we are not given the option any more. Give me a backlit over edge lit any day of the week.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Believe it or not, TV's arn't always designed for consumers, the top line models are often aimed at business and advertising. Getting a screen down to 4mm thick looks fantastic in the office or shopping mall.

Regarding sound, you will need a L & R speaker, maybe a sub with most Backlit LED screens to get decent sound anyway, no flat screen TV can compete with in the least, a 2.1 setup. Just because one screen is 50mm and one is 10mm doesn't mean either will give a pleasureable audio experiance.


What I find annoying is that the market has moved full over to HD, so most setups will be HDMI yet quite alot of people still buy the thinnest TV they can find, with the thinest mount (7mm from us) and want to use a scart input, drives me insane at work.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Xploit said:


> Regarding sound, you will need a L & R speaker, maybe a sub with most Backlit LED screens to get decent sound anyway, no flat screen TV can compete with in the least, a 2.1 setup. Just because one screen is 50mm and one is 10mm doesn't mean either will give a pleasureable audio experiance.


It'll certainly be better though. The larger cavity will reduce attenuation of the lower frequency audio.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Samsung are at the leading edge at the moment - the sounds from our higher end model is better than many thin TVs but no competition for S/sound


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Bero said:


> Samsung are at the leading edge at the moment


Not in terms of quality though.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

If you want freesat that is a good model. I have a separate freesat box so I'm looking at the 37" LG models cause I prefer the passive 3D over active but that is purley down to your viewing choice.

http://www.lg.com/uk/tvs/lg-37LM620T-3d-tv

Can be had for about £579, but very hard to get hold of at the moment, that probably says something. Never been keen on some of the Samsung sets, quite cheap feeling compared to the Panasonics, Sony's and even Philips.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I had been looking at the Panasonic plasma's for when we change our TV but I'm not so sure. Alot of reviews I've read say they are better than LCD for blacks and motion but they use more energy as well.

I saw this one - http://www.johnlewis.com/231222456/Product.aspx


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

It's probably a better unit than the Samsung one, but has no 3D if that's your thing. In all reports Plasma seems to score very well for movie's but still has a stigma attached to it which is why they seem cheap.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> Not in terms of quality though.


What makes you say that?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Image reproduction doesn't compare, even after calibration.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> It's probably a better unit than the Samsung one, but has no 3D if that's your thing. In all reports Plasma seems to score very well for movie's but still has a stigma attached to it which is why they seem cheap.


I've noticed that on HUKD whenever someone puts a plasma TV offer on there. You get the image burn, power consumption, don't last long comments etc. I've never had a plasma before so can't really compare. I need to go look at some in the shops.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I think if you get 5 years out of it you will be fine and it comes with a 5 year warranty. In 5 years you will have much newer technology out that you will want to treat yourself with!!!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Decision made re Samsung set so thanks guys I'll let you know how I get on, got some Comet Vouchers to spend on a stand or towards sound systems, I know Comet not top of everyones list but as I say the vouchers are sitting waiting................

Ok do I go 5.1...

http://www.comet.co.uk/p/DVD-Blu-ray-Home-Cinema/buy-SAMSUNG-HT-D4500-DVD-Blu-ray-Home-Cinema/761214

or sound bar

http://www.comet.co.uk/c/Home-Cinema-Systems/Sound-Bar/2535#!No=0&N=2535


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

5.1 if you have the space :thumb:

Sound bars may be getting better but they can't replicate proper S/S.


----------

